# Camden CCG NHS wait time?



## Londonhopeful (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi everyone, I’m new to this forum and about to embark on the IVF journey. I’m turning 38 this year so time is critical for me. The issues reside with my hubby’s 2% morphology and antibodies. 

I’m trying to understand the wait time people have experienced from GP referral to first fertility appointment with the Camden CCG? I know this can vary greatly. If it’s excessive I will want to accelerate for private and apply for NHS at the same time. 

Also can you get IVF via NHS Camden CCG if you already have 1 x failed private IVF cycle? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF 

Every CCG is different but most people here seem to be relatively quick once you get referred. You could call the clinic and ask them maybe. I was referred to a clinic for IVF in August, had an appointment in September, and started in September. In fact it was no longer than when we went privately (similar time frames due to test results and waiting for appointments etc).

Regarding the pact of private treatment in NHS funding you need to contact the CCG directly. Some will have the details on their website but they are all different and it's definitely worth getting it in writing from them so I would recommend emailing them.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Londonhopeful (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks!! My GP had no idea what the wait time would be and didn’t want to guesstimate. I was just worried when I read UCLH has on their website 7 month wait list! 
I’ll see whether we can choose which clinic to go to based on quickest referral. 
I can see CRGH and Hammersmith hospital are on the list.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Londonhopeful. I'm also just embarking on my journey with Camden CCG, we have a male factor issue my husband has severe oligozoospermia (less <200k sperm, very low motility and not enough to even do morphology!). To speed things up we're mixing up private and public, we're seeing a urologist Dr Jonathan Ramsay privately, did all our sperm analysis and a whole heap of other tests through him (on a side note I cannot recommend him highly enough if your having issues on the male side, he is absolutely brilliant as you'll see there are whole threads about him on FF).

We went to see our Camden NHS GP yesterday and were able to get an immediate referral (based on the test results we're already had done privately) to our preferred hospital UCLH as we want to have our IVF at CRGH as they work with our urologist. My understanding is, the waiting time is at UCLH but once they refer you to CRGH for the actual IVF part there is not really wait (according to their website anyway https://crgh.co.uk/nhs-gp-referral/ we're going to their open evening very soon so may find out more). I can confirm based on the conversation with my GP yesterday, Camden offers 3 cycles on the NHS (we are very lucky to live where we do!) and any private cycles you have are just deducted from this, so if you've already had one privately, you can still have two on the NHS - all the criteria are outlined here: https://gps.camdenccg.nhs.uk/cdn/serve/pathway-downloads/1497264920-4fabd33bf54c7a20f06aa39919a0c5c7.pdf

Now we've had our referral I can keep you posted on how long it takes us to get an appointment. I hope you're doing ok, I'm finding the whole thing quite stressful and hard not to think about it all the time so if you ever want to chat. xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Londonhopeful said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and about to embark on the IVF journey. I'm turning 38 this year so time is critical for me. The issues reside with my hubby's 2% morphology and antibodies.
> 
> I'm trying to understand the wait time people have experienced from GP referral to first fertility appointment with the Camden CCG? I know this can vary greatly. If it's excessive I will want to accelerate for private and apply for NHS at the same time.
> 
> ...


Hi Londonhopeful, not sure if you are still checking the forum, but just an update our GP made the referral for us to the fertility clinic this Tuesday (16 March) and the hospital rang me today with the earliest appointment we could get being the 24 May. Hope this helps xx


----------

